

Poka Yoke: Mistake Proofing In Software - gsluthra
http://techie-notebook.blogspot.in/2012/07/poka-yoke-applying-mistake-proofing-to.html

======
gsluthra
Would love to hear other folks opinions/examples of Poka Yoke in Software.

